# How is business w/ suppliers? Does it pay for clients to purchase from HD?



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Yes, I do have ugly feet..... but a HOT wife :laughing:
> 
> One day I will contract the perfect job where I can fly you in along with Opie and John Whipple... it will be a full boar custom shower with a linear drain and Laticrete products... Angus, your job will be to read off the TCNA guidelines while we're working :laughing:



and complain that I don't know the Laticrete product lineup while fumbling with those TLS cups instead of RLS clips. Don't get me started on cementitious grout either......











on second thought, I'll just work on chilling all the beer, tell you every grout joint that's off and whip Opie if he attempts to drop trou. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> and complain that I don't know the Laticrete product lineup while fumbling with those TLS cups instead of RLS clips. Don't get me started on cementitious grout either......
> 
> on second thought, I'll just work on chilling all the beer!


:laughing: great idea!!!!!! Seriously, the day will come where I will fly you out here for a tile job... I have not met Tin yet and he lives 5 minutes from me but if you came, he'd be at my house in 2 minutes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Its funny that you mention Dal and Conestoga..... I was in Conestoga one day, walking around the showroom. Although, the sales people are very nice there and helpful, I overheard one of the sales women telling a homeowner "your contractor will get "X" as a discount, so be sure to take that up them when you place your order"
> How ridiculous is that...
> Maybe ill have to start driving to Virginia to pick up tile:whistling: .......... call me....... :whistling: :laughing:


When Conestoga use to be over at Zion Crossroads, there was a tile store basically right on the back of the building. We learned pretty quick that if we had a customer in Charlottesville not to point them to that showroom to save them the trip across the mountain. Occasionally I would get the material list for that customer like Conestoga was suppose to do. But the tile store out back evidently got EVERY material list for every customer that used the showroom. Now that Conestoga moved, that tile store is out of business.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> :laughing: great idea!!!!!! Seriously, the day will come where I will fly you out here for a tile job... I have not met Tin yet and he lives 5 minutes from me but if you came, he'd be at my house in 2 minutes!!!!!!!!!


I'd be there....drinking all that beer that Angus cooled down....:jester:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I'd be there....drinking all that beer that Angus cooled down....:jester:


Wooooah!!! Anybody east of Lancaster has to pay a $65- fee to show up at one of my jobs... :laughing: (including Josh)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I'd be there....drinking all that beer that Angus cooled down....:jester:



Sharing......:drink:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

One thing that I reacted quickly to was a post by Angus about DalTile's Centennial Slate line. I grabbed a few sample boards of it to take on appointments... its a good color selection and I'm definately taking his word that its a great quality (nice and square). Off the bat, it seems to be a "no-brainer" to promote as a quality option for my customers...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's Continental Slate. Did you get your mits on some?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Oops, typo... I got the board and that's it for now... I will get my hands on it sooner than later (I still gotta check price to...I'm anticipating that I'll get better that you) :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Dream Job*



Tech Dawg said:


> ...Angus, your job will be to read off the TCNA guidelines while we're working...



I'm out. Some of my best work is cutting edge. :whistling

Kidding. I'll work anywhere at anytime. Just name the place and tell me what drain to bring.

Tell Dan to bring me some Cuban Monte Cristo's #4's and Angus to bring the grout. We can just cut Dan for the Hydro Ban and bleed him out a gallon or two.


JW


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dan should be fying you guys out right now, with that big dealer he has going..


----------



## Matt K (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't shop the boxes unless I have to. I have a hard time buying from my competitor offering the same services. I usually pass part of my discount on so the customer feels like they are getting a good deal. If I have to pick it up, I add a delivery charge. Most people are pretty reasonable with that.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Matt K said:


> I don't shop the boxes unless I have to. I have a hard time buying from my competitor offering the same services. I usually pass part of my discount on so the customer feels like they are getting a good deal. If I have to pick it up, I add a delivery charge. Most people are pretty reasonable with that.


Definately, there's not too much of a problem but when there is, it always escalates... I only purchase certain things at box stores and definately try to stay away from Depot's APPT setters...
I'm getting ready for work and gotta soak my TLS straps but I think ill have another good thread today... ill find out for sure once I tear out


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> One thing that I reacted quickly to was a post by Angus about DalTile's Centennial Slate line. I grabbed a few sample boards of it to take on appointments... its a good color selection and I'm definately taking his word that its a great quality (nice and square). Off the bat, it seems to be a "no-brainer" to promote as a quality option for my customers...


Continental Slate isn't cheap. It's a colorbody porcelain. You can also look at American Olean Highland Ridge, which is identical to Continental Slate, but has a different color selection. It's cheaper too most of the time.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I don't trust the stock at box stores. I have no idea how long their thinset or grout has been sitting in a warehouse _before _sitting on the shelf (for how long).


Don't forget their "if you're breathing it's OK" return policy.
The clerks don't know if their returns for restock has been frozen, this year or the year before...


----------

